# Favorite Song For DP



## ZachT (Sep 8, 2008)

What is your favorite song that is/or reminds you of DP???

-Zach

Mine is "Everybody Knows by Leonard Cohen"


----------



## soup (Apr 14, 2011)

Hey You by Pink Floyd


----------



## Brando2600 (Apr 22, 2010)

No Quarter by Led Zeppelin, live 1973 version.


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2011)

Adam's Song - Blink 182

Especially because I developed DP at the age of 16.


----------



## Abraxas (Apr 23, 2011)

Warrior - Matisyahu (Live at Stubb's version) (kept me really motivated)

Shine on you crazy Diamond - Pink Floyd (was a pink floyd and syd barrett fan long time before DP, and very identified with barrett... looks like i also ended up in the dark side of the moon.. not as cool as i thought it would be







)

Comfortably Numb - Pink Floyd

Unreachable - Frusciante

Inertiatic Esp - Mars Volta (now im lost)






some dark Psy-trance tunes, (Reality Grid and the like... this was at rock bottom, really losing it.)

Heaven - Frusciante (when i had a breakthrough)

Stairway to heaven - Led Z. (coming out of DP)

Under the Bridge - Red hot (i dont ever wanna feel, like i did that day, take me to the place i love, take me all the way....

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GLvohMXgcBo&feature=player_detailpage

so much suffering man... i really really wish the best to everyone here.

Peace
Abraxas

----


----------



## diamonds&rust (Apr 9, 2011)




----------



## diamonds&rust (Apr 9, 2011)

Double post, sorry.


----------



## Alien8 (Apr 29, 2011)

Perfect song for anxiety and DP, helped me back in my "hazy days" when I had it really bad:


----------



## RedRain (Nov 16, 2010)

Echoes - Pink Floyd, or maybe Gimme Shelter - Rolling Stones...


----------



## Brando2600 (Apr 22, 2010)

RedRain said:


> Echoes - Pink Floyd, or maybe Gimme Shelter - Rolling Stones...


Pink Floyd all the way, Echoes has the best sound I have ever heard (you should know which one I mean).


----------



## sacredrealm (Mar 8, 2011)

I dont think this song is intended to be about DP exactly at all.

But the chorus words to me def describes part of it quite well in a way haha.

And if the point of this thread is songs that help it. I guess this doesnt belong here because it doesnt help my symptoms just kind of desribes an element of it in a way. But I like the band alot haha.


----------



## Danehall (May 1, 2011)

Weightless by All Time Low


----------



## Antihero (Oct 12, 2010)




----------



## strangeways (Mar 19, 2011)

Fireworks by Animal Collective or Perfect blue buildings by the counting crows.


----------



## staples (Apr 1, 2009)

Great Thread!

Mine would without a doubt would be: Red Hot Chili Peppers - Otherside... It brings back memories and I feel it relates a lot to DP.

"Turn me on, take me for a hard ride *(life's stress)*

Burn me out, leave me on the otherside *(depersonalization)*

I yell and tell it that It's not my friend *(unfamiliarity)*

I tear it down, I tear it down *(anxiety, frustration, anger)*

And then it's born again" *(recovery, a new life)*


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Comfortably Numb - Pink Floyd

Connection - Rolling Stones

Grey Oceans - Cocorosie

Paranoid - Black Sabbath


----------



## resonantblue (Mar 15, 2011)

"Disorder"- Joy Division "I got the spirit.. but lose the feeling.. feeling feeling feeling feeling"
"Roller Coaster"- The 13th Floor Elevators "you've got to open up your mind and let everything come through"
"Iamundernodisguise"- School of Seven Bells
and recently
"Bloom" by Radiohead: 
Open your mouth wide
The universal sigh
And while the ocean blooms
It's what keeps me alive
So I lose and start over
Don't blow your mind with why

I'm moving out of orbit
Turning in somersaults
(Turning in somersaults)
I dive into those eyes
(I dive into those eyes)
Jellyfish swim by


----------



## Arniodins (May 4, 2011)

Its really cool how Pink Floyd has touched many of you, especially 'Comfortably Numb'
cause that one has been my DP song since I got it


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2011)

resonantblue said:


> "Disorder"- Joy Division "I got the spirit.. but lose the feeling.. feeling feeling feeling feeling"
> "Roller Coaster"- The 13th Floor Elevators "you've got to open up your mind and let everything come through"
> "Iamundernodisguise"- School of Seven Bells
> and recently
> ...


It always takes me, like, forty listens to understand what that Thom Yorke fella is even saying. He slurs like there's no tomorrow. < Pfft. WTH.

'Ma Fave is 'Kid A' by Radiohead. The album, but particularly the song. Dunno. Is tied in deeply with my positive view of the Dee Pee thing or whatever I went through.

Will never forget that stillness in early springtime. Pines and Doug Firs and fractured sunlight and damp concrete and a gentleness on all the senses. And Kid A's sentiment of openness.


----------



## Vienna (Jun 3, 2011)

elektrik said:


> Oh wow, I can't believe so many people are just like me with the whole weed aftermath!
> 
> Well, something that helped me, and hopefully will help you (hopefully it's true) is that it *does* get better!
> 
> ...


----------



## kaitlyn_b (Jun 9, 2010)

Down in a hole by Alice in chains
Through Glass by stone sour
Passing notion by daydream nation


----------



## Thorp (Jun 17, 2011)

"Echoplex" - Nine Inch Nails






And from the same rehearsals,
"Head Down" which is even more straightforward

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XyLZJRdUB0k


----------



## EverDream (Dec 15, 2006)

The band "Riverside" always remind me of DP. Check the lyrics and songs!

Riverside- I believe

Lyrics:

*I learn to understand 
Getting harder to pretend is ok with me

In this moment I believe 
And I want it so much 
In spite of everything

You make me so real 
I don't have to shut myself in this cage of me 
I see what I haven't seen 
I wanna share my place to hide
My place to feel 
With You

In this moment I believe 
And I want it so much 
In spite of everything

I learn to understand 
If only I was worth waiting for...*






Riverside- Living in the past

Lyrics:
*
I need a place where I can belong
This alternate world is not my home
I suffocate here

The hollow laughs of the hollow men
Embarrassing Carnival Parade
Can't stand more lights!

I don't care if those times are over
I'm not going to live like everyone
I don't care if those times are over
My future is living in the past

I feel like the touchstone
In a river of wounded hearts
What happened to our days
They used to be so full of life
In a different way

Used to be so easy
Used to be so good between us
Words had a different meaning
The simple things were significant

I don't care if those times are over
I'm not going to live like everyone
I don't care if those times are over
My future is living in the past

Even clowns don't scare me anymore
*


----------



## EverDream (Dec 15, 2006)

more...

Riverside- Before

Lyrics:

*I've become resistant to myself
To my weaknesses and pain
I've become the one who wants to live
And just feel alive again
I've changed myself
I've become addicted to being strong
Started out my second life
And the remnants of your tears and smiles
Shift deleted from my mind
Without knowing how it hurts...
I feel safe
Without knowing how it hurts...
I feel safe
Is this
What I
Really
Wanted?*






Riverside- Through The Other Side

Lyrics:

*So welcome to the no man's land
Where you can finally face yourself
Fear of feeling something real
Is your friend now
There's no need to run

So welcome to the no man's land
Where nothing is as it seems
Mysteries hidden from six feet under
And six feet above

And to feel your heart this way
Before it gets too late

The moon began to split in half
And the darkness could be touched
Blindfolded
You're trying to find a way
To the bottom of your soul

Well I can see all your scars
That you wish you could hide
And I won't let you remember
What it was like
When you were here before

And to hear your voice again
And to feel your touch this way
Before it gets too late
*


----------



## EverDream (Dec 15, 2006)

Last one!

Riverside- Ultimate Trip

Lyrics:

*Even if I had my life to live (over again)
Even if I had my life to live (over again)
I would keep coming back to the same place
Waiting on the shore for me to return [x2]

I'm nourished by
Your day's residues
Seeing through the veil
Unclose your mind

I'm the reflection of
All your waking lives
Narcoleptic sins
Unclose your mind

In the depth of my
Can control your life
With your shell around
Unclose your mind

I'm your amber light
Way of passing time
Movement of your eye
(Incoherent chant)

I'm your better life
Hidden desire
Never Neverland
Unclose your mind

We could be so good
Broken looking-glass
So much left unsaid

Fearless on top
Fearland at heart [x7]

[Incoherent chant]

And now you will be my soul mate
I am going to make you up again
It's OK now but I don't know how long it needs to last
Sooner or later I want you to come and get me out of here
Sooner or later I want you to come and get me
Sooner or later I will need you
Sooner or later

Closed inside
I have my life back
Trapped inside
I give my life back [x2]
*


----------



## NotoriousLiar (Apr 23, 2009)

Thorp said:


> "Echoplex" - Nine Inch Nails
> 
> And from the same rehearsals,
> "Head Down" which is even more straightforward


And 'The Becoming', it has to be about DP/DR.






"I'm, stuck in this dream,
it's changing me,
I am becoming.

the me that you know,
he had some second thoughts,
he's covered with scabs,
he is broken and sore,
the me that you know,
he doesn't come around much,
that part of me,
isn't here anymore."


----------



## Thorp (Jun 17, 2011)

NotoriousLiar said:


> And 'The Becoming', it has to be about DP/DR.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a good one too. I agree with you - gotta be about DP.


----------



## jakethelittle (Jul 10, 2010)

A humorous song which can be related to dp.


----------



## Skynet (Jan 21, 2005)

Comfortably Numb was my first thought. But there isn't anything comfortable about this. So I'm going old skool' with this one.

Dizzy


----------



## Totally DP'D (Jun 8, 2011)

Fix You by Coldplay.
For some reason this always seems to make my cry-which I don't do very often. Maybe it stirs up feelings of hope that I can be fixed.


----------



## jakethelittle (Jul 10, 2010)

Walking the street with her naked feet
So full of rhythm but I can't find the beat
Snapping her heels clicking her toes
Everybody knows just where she goes

Fear, fear -- she's the mother of violence
making me tense to watch the way she breed
Fear, she's the mother of violence
you know self-defense is all you need
it's getting hard to breathe
It's getting so hard to believe
to believe in anything at all

Mouth all dry eyes blood shot
data stored in microdot
Kicking the cloud with my moccasin shoes
T.V. dinner, T.V. news

Fear, fear -- she's the mother of violence
don't make any sense to watch the way she breed
Fear, she's the mother of violence
making me tense to watch the way she feed
The only way you know she's there
Is the subtle flavour in the air
Getting hard to breathe
hard to believe in anything at all
but fear


----------



## jakethelittle (Jul 10, 2010)




----------



## Pain and Light (Jul 22, 2011)

Theone2 said:


> What is your favorite song that is/or reminds you of DP???
> 
> -Zach
> 
> Mine is "Everybody Knows by Leonard Cohen"


Hmmm....

One Headlight by The Wallflowers- mostly the lines

"I'm so alone, and I feel just like somebody else
Man, I ain't changed, but I know I ain't the same"

The Other Side Of Life by The Moody Blues

Viva La Vida by Coldplay

American Storm by Bob Seger

Radio Nowhere by Bruce Springsteen


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2011)




----------



## unfree-world (Aug 2, 2011)

"Street Flash" by Animal Collective
"Transmission" by Joy Division
"Strong Black Coffee" by Jared Mees and the Grown Children


----------



## meowll (Oct 12, 2012)

I landed on this topic by searching if other people had associated Riverside with dp, it seems they did

Radiohead- How to disappear completely (I'm not here. this isn't happening)- it actually calms me down

Placebo- Meds (I was confused by the powers that be, forgetting names and faces/Passers-by were looking at me, as if they could erase it)

The Cure- Last day of summer


----------



## sb87 (Apr 16, 2013)

Kanye West- Lost in the world


----------



## EternalCondition (Apr 9, 2013)

You all better check out Sadistik's track The Beast, even Palmreader, the production itself is a ton of goodness!


----------



## sb87 (Apr 16, 2013)

EternalCondition said:


> You all better check out Sadistik's track The Beast, even Palmreader, the production itself is a ton of goodness!


just did, great tracks. i especially love the production on Palmreader


----------



## Midnight (Jul 16, 2011)




----------

